# UHF/VHF Cubical Quad



## JEV

I built an 8-element dual band cubical quad antenna for 2m & 70cm. I finished it this morning and will be putting it on the tower mast at 30' tomorrow afternoon when a fellow ham is available to lower and raise the tower. Should be interesting to see what sort of reach this baby has with its 13.8 Db calculated gain. I'll be checking its performance with my 5W dual band Wouxun HT as well as my 50W Yaesu FT-8800 in the shack. Details to follow. Here are a few pics before it goes up. The boom is 91-1/2" long, 1" sq. alum tubing with 1/8" wall, 3/8" dia. fiberglass spreader arms held in place with 3/8" E-clips. Elements are 16ga. copperweld wire soldered at the connection points. I designed the layout in AutoCAD so that the 70cm band elements would not be under the 2m elements. 

From the reflector of the 2m end.






From the last driven element of both bands.






Some spreader details,






Full view.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

that is pretty cool kind of reminds me of the old pdl-2 antennas i just picked up my first dualband radio it's a px 888k and is also type accepted for comercial aplications which alows me to use 1 radio for both work and play


----------



## JEV

My buddies came by and we lowered the tower, mounted the antenna and stood it back up. Now I need to install the rotor so we can have a merry-go-round.


----------



## muleman RIP

Is that a Rohm tower? I always liked them as they are a lot more stable when a big guy like me is climbing them. Had several over the years. I just came across an old Alliance tenna rotor control down in the basement. Have not used it since 1991. Might take it to the sale Saturday and donate it to the Amish relief fund.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Joe, you've been busy!




muleman said:


> Is that a Rohm tower?



Bill, it looks like 25G Rohn but there are a few clones around so it may be a copy.  

Jim


----------



## JEV

Yes, it's a Rohn 25 tower. It's steel, and weighs a lot. Add 30# of 1-1/2" schedule 40 steel pipe for a mast, and it's a real chore for 3 guys to lay down. I may end up with a 2,000# electric winch to raise and lower the tower in the future. It will be safer and I'll be able to do it myself for maintenance.

I can lean my 24' ladder against the tower and climb to the top, and it barely budges. Really rigid.

Muley, check that Alliance  rotator control box. I have an Alliance HD-73 heavy duty rotor, and would like a backup control box. Let me know what you would want for it.


----------



## muleman RIP

I will have to find it again. There is a lot of stuff down there!


----------



## muleman RIP

Joe, it is an Alliance model U-100 with the 4 wire contacts.


----------

